# NWN: Erkenntnisbecken



## sternitzky (8. August 2004)

Hab das Erkenntnisbecken in Neverwinter Nights früher immer links liegen gelassen.
Was bringt das Erkenntnisbecken ?
Bekommt man Goodies oder Attributsverbesserungen, wenn man was rein tut ?


----------



## Test-Driver (8. August 2004)

Wenn du für die Geschichte wichtige Gegenstände verlierst oder irgendwo liegenlässt, findest du diese im Erkenntnissbecken wieder. Ansonsten braucht man das Ding nicht, es erspart einem nur die Sucherei.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. August 2004)

sternitzky am 08.08.2004 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab das Erkenntnisbecken in Neverwinter Nights früher immer links liegen gelassen.
> Was bringt das Erkenntnisbecken ?
> Bekommt man Goodies oder Attributsverbesserungen, wenn man was rein tut ?


Solltest du Questitems auf den Boden gelegt haben, etc. und nicht mehr im Inventar haben, dann kannst du sie dort wiederfinden.


----------



## sternitzky (8. August 2004)

Danke !
Dann bedeutet wohl die Bezeichnung Erkenntnisbecken, daß man wohl zur "Erkenntnis" kommen soll, nichts alles rumliegenzulassen...


----------

